# Timex Dynabeat Advice & Parts Needed.



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I have an old Timex Dynabeat diver's style watch. It is in mint condition, just needs a new crystal, and works great, except some idiot, who will go un-named, seems to have lost the case back & insert. see pics. I was putting in a new battery & had to rush off on family business. The next time I saw the watch, I just put it aside, thinking I'd change the battery later, but when I went to do so, I discovered the 2 pieces were missing. I don't know if they got thrown out accidentally or what happened. Does anyone have an old non-working Dynabeat that has the same case back & insert? The case back is just under 34mm.

Also, being new to all this I am unsure which tool to use to change the crystal. I don't want to screw it up.

I have waterproof crystals, both with & without retainer rings, and a Flexo crystal press. I also a Bergeon crystal lift & platform.

Thanks, Rod

Here's the watch & missing parts.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

e-mail me with your snail mail address at

mel -at- ecosse dot net

obviously replacing the at and dot correctly, and I should have the two bits you need, they are standard for these watches. :lol:

I'll have a look this afternoon, and post if I have them or not, if I don't, I'm sure Knut or Bill will be along with the same offer.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

It might be worth giving the crystal a polish rather than replacing it. There's a tutorial here with which I have had very good results.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I probably have the parts you need but see if Mel has them first since he is in UK and I am in the US. If not I will send them gratis.

Sounds as if you have every thing you need to change the crystal. First you will need to GENTLY pry off the rotating bezel and that will expose the crystal so you can remove it with the lifting tool. Replace the new crystal with the same lifting tool using the platform to grab the crystal with the tool. Your watch does not use a retainer ring crystal.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

knirirr said:


> It might be worth giving the crystal a polish rather than replacing it. There's a tutorial here with which I have had very good results.


Hi, Thanks for the tip, but the crystal is cracked deep, not scratched. I'll have to replace it, but I will be trying the method you linked me to on another watch.

Regards, Rod


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I probably have the parts you need but see if Mel has them first since he is in UK and I am in the US. If not I will send them gratis.
> 
> Sounds as if you have every thing you need to change the crystal. First you will need to GENTLY pry off the rotating bezel and that will expose the crystal so you can remove it with the lifting tool. Replace the new crystal with the same lifting tool using the platform to grab the crystal with the tool. Your watch does not use a retainer ring crystal.


Thanks, I'll have to remove it then see if I can find one the same size, or do you know the size by any chance?

Regards, Rod


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

mel said:


> e-mail me with your snail mail address at
> 
> mel -at- ecosse dot net
> 
> ...


Hi Mel, Thanks, I will email you shortly. Rod


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Roddyjb said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > I probably have the parts you need but see if Mel has them first since he is in UK and I am in the US. If not I will send them gratis.
> ...


I think I should make sure I actually have the replacement size before I remove it.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I probably have the parts you need but see if Mel has them first since he is in UK and I am in the US. If not I will send them gratis.
> 
> Sounds as if you have every thing you need to change the crystal. First you will need to GENTLY pry off the rotating bezel and that will expose the crystal so you can remove it with the lifting tool. Replace the new crystal with the same lifting tool using the platform to grab the crystal with the tool. Your watch does not use a retainer ring crystal.


Thanks, I'll have to see what size crystal I need, then make sure I actually have the right size. It will be the first crystal change for me.

Regards, Rod


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rod has been e-mailed < I have the bits and am sending them to his Scottish address


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

mel said:


> Rod has been e-mailed < I have the bits and am sending them to his Scottish address


Thanks very much Mel. Regards, Rod


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what size of crystal is needed for this watch? I don't want to take the crystal out & then discover I don't have the right size to replace it with. Thanks.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Rod, it would be near impossible to tell. You would need the catalog # of the watch and the huge parts catalog for Timex. As an example I own about a dozen Timex crystal tools (they are like a plier) and they don't fit all of my Timex watches. It is a very easy matter to remove and put back the crystal with the crystal lift you have. If you haven't ever used it this would be a good watch to get familiar with it's use. I just remove them and then compare to what I have in stock.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I guess I'll give it a try.

Regards, Rod


----------

